# Great Yarmouth Kitchener Road Cemetery ( Norfolk)



## hamishsfriend (Apr 21, 2011)

From 1854 onwards burials in churches were prohibited by law and churchyards located in cities and towns were closed. In 1855, the town council of Great Yarmouth purchased 10 acres of ground adjoining St Nicholas' churchyard, to be used as a cemetery. The area was surrounded by a high wall built from flint, with the work completed in July 1856. 






















Situated in the busy heart of Great Yarmouth, the green oasis of the cemetery serves as a quiet space where locals can take a walk, have a picnic or enjoy watching the resident wildlife such as the grey squirrels. The cemetery - it consists of two sections - is bordered by St Nicholas' church and priory in the south and by Nelson Road North in the east. The old cemetery is separated from the new cemetery by Kitchener Road which bisects the two. 































The graves along much of the eastern boundary wall of the old cemetery date from Vicorian times and there are some splendid monuments. 
















Monument for James David and his wife Elizabeth, and their son Frederick Samuel, Cavalry Machine Gun Corps, who died while on active service in Egypt in Dec. 1917











Erected by his Bereaved and Sorrowing Mother in fond Remembrance of Charles S C Mills Esq, the dearly beloved and only son of Charles and Maria Mills, who died at Great Yarmouth on the 19 of December 1875, aged 29 years.






... as well as old wrought-iron railings, some made by Boulton of Norwich 





















In the north-western corner of the old cemetery there is a small Jewish burial ground. It is surrounded on all four sides by a high flint wall, and an equally high and sturdy wooden door fronts the Kitchener Road entrance. It is locked.


----------



## dizzydebs (Apr 22, 2011)

it makes me sad to see a cemetry left so overgrown, i noticed that the jewish burial site wasnt is such a bad state! 

there is a lovely little church not far from me that is rite on the coast, the land just outside in slowly eroding,and there is a tiny very old church there, im off for two weeks might have a wander there with my camera on my first explore


----------



## hamishsfriend (Apr 22, 2011)

dizzydebs said:


> ... there is a lovely little church not far from me that is rite on the coast, the land just outside in slowly eroding,and there is a tiny very old church there, im off for two weeks might have a wander there with my camera on my first explore



Good luck, looking forward to seeing your pictures!


----------



## dizzydebs (Apr 22, 2011)

lol reading that back it dont make sense!! the churchyard is rite on the coast and the land is gradually being worn away by the sea as it is out on the headland, in the churchyard there is a very old church which is no longer in use but is very secure, hope that makes more sense


----------



## hamishsfriend (Apr 22, 2011)

dizzydebs said:


> lol reading that back it dont make sense!! the churchyard is rite on the coast and the land is gradually being worn away by the sea as it is out on the headland, in the churchyard there is a very old church which is no longer in use but is very secure, hope that makes more sense



Makes perfect sense. 

Sections of our coast here in Norfolk and Suffolk are falling into the sea and a number of churches and many other buildings have already been lost.


----------



## dizzydebs (Apr 22, 2011)

such a shame but i suppose years ago they werent aware of headland erosion, im not sure how old the churchyard is i will try and find out.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 23, 2011)

So many interesting features here. I adore the various wrought iron railings and the tiled tomb is gorgeous. Love the squirrel pic. 
Cheers, H.


----------



## smiler (Apr 23, 2011)

I agree with Foxy-Lady,
The squirrel pic was a gem, enjoyed your report and pics Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 24, 2011)

dizzydebs said:


> such a shame but i suppose years ago they werent aware of headland erosion, im not sure how old the churchyard is i will try and find out.



A quick perusal of the oldest maps available for these coastal sites often reveals they were actually built well inland on a piece of high ground - hence the headland location viewed by the present day eye.


----------

